# Is this were I post my Questions?



## ***ChiChi*** (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello,

Im new here, is this where I post any questions I might have?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well if so, I have one! 

Question:  Im an inspiring makeup artist, with not much experiance....except for doing my makeup, friends and family.  I was wondering, how do I know when to charge?  Do I need the experiance for a year with people, and then start charging, or can I start charging now?  I bought all my supplies and makeup that I need, so I'm ready to get started, but im not sure if I should do faces first for free and then charge later?  Any help would be nice, thanks to all, your all beutiful people!! muah!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




***ChiChi***


----------



## Ciara (Aug 2, 2008)

i think its okay to start charging now ... just keep your rates reasonable.  At the very least, you should charge enough to cover your expenses such as makeup kit and travel expenses.

once you have enough experience under your "makeup" belt you can up your prices.

if i were you i'd research what current makeup artist are charging in your area and decide your rate from there.

good luck!!!


----------

